# Ortler Bike Marathon 02.06.2018



## CubeBiker4ever (8. Oktober 2017)

Hier kannst du dich anmelden!


----------



## Jabba81 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wow sehr viele Infos... ;-)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die grosse Runde etwas technischer als die kleine ist?
Bin dieses Jahr nämlich die kleine gefahren und mir wie auf einer Autostrasse vorgekommen, total anspruchslos, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (10. Oktober 2017)

Nein, auch die grosse Runde ist einfach und nur mit wenig Trails versehen. Leider!


----------



## Jabba81 (10. Oktober 2017)

eigentlich schade, die Gegend dort um den Reschensee etc. hätte doch viel zu bieten...


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (15. Oktober 2017)

Bei dieser Veranstaltung geht es uns vor allem darum, einen Wettkampf für jedermann/frau zu bieten. Damit waren wir in den letzten Jahren recht erfolgreich. Deshalb haben wir uns entschieden, nur wenige Trails und technische Abschnitte einzubauen und mehr die herrliche Kulisse und die historischen Werke in den Fokus zu stellen.

Hier sind alle Infos zu finden.


----------



## schgall (7. November 2017)

ich habe dieses jahr die marathon-strecke (90km) absolviert. vorher war ich 1 woche im vinschgau in den bike-ferien. da war ich doppelt über die einfache strecke enttäuscht. so eine "autobahnstrecke" in einem solch tollen bike-eldorado? die argumentation für eine "jedermann-strecke" mag ja aus sicht teilnehmerzahlen berechtigt sein - aber ich glaube, in dieser region würde man sich mit einer technisch anspruchsvolleren strecke langfristig besser positionieren. ich wäre jedenfalls bereit, ein paar EUR mehr zu bezahlen. denn jetzt wird es bei einer teilnahme bleiben. meinen freunden empfehle ich die strecke auch nicht. das ist meine persönliche meinung. aber "strategisch" wäre ich seitens OK def. mutiger.


----------



## Martin_O85 (4. Januar 2018)

Ich liebäugle mit einer Anmeldung für dieses Jahr -> wär mein erstes "Rennen" auf dem Bike
Wär der Ortler BM da zu empfehlen?
4. Jahr auf dem Bike FTP:235W 
mit dem Hardtail S2 geht gerade noch so OK


----------



## MB-Biker (4. Januar 2018)

Ich würde den Ortler BM als eher leichten Marathon einstufen, dies sowohl von den konditionellen wie technischen Anforderungen. Eigentlich gerade richtig, für eine Saisonstart. Landschaftlich schöne Runde, leider mit kleinem Trailanteil. Die Organisation ist gut und funktioniert, die Region ist sehr sympathisch. Auch kann man das Rennen gut in einen längeren Aufenthalt im Vinschgau oder Val Mustair einbauen.


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Januar 2018)

Martin_O85 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle mit einer Anmeldung für dieses Jahr -> wär mein erstes "Rennen" auf dem Bike
> Wär der Ortler BM da zu empfehlen?
> 4. Jahr auf dem Bike FTP:235W
> mit dem Hardtail S2 geht gerade noch so OK



absolut kein Problem, den könntest Du sogar mit nem Cyclocross Renner oder mit Starrgabel fahren ;-)
Ich werde leider nicht mehr teilnehmen, da mir die Strecke viel zu langweilig anspruchlos ist... Schade!


----------



## Martin_O85 (4. Januar 2018)

Danke euch 
bei mir relativiert sich der Aufwand, da ich nur ca 40km Anreise hab.


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Januar 2018)

Ja dann ist es ja easy... Organisation usw. ist wie von MB-Biker erwähnt wirklich gut...

Wäre es bei mir um die Hausecke würde ich wohl auch wieder teilnehmen, aber für mich mit knapp 3h Autofahrt pro Weg mit mindestens 1 Übernachtung  müsste die Strecke schon etwas anspruchsvoller sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxe4252 (30. Januar 2018)

@Jabba81   ist das dein Ernst mit der Starrgabel?

Da ich dieses Jahr wohl weder Riva noch den Dolomiti fahre habe ich mich mal bei was " Neuem " angemeldet. Und bei min. 10 Stunden Anfahrt hätte ich gerne das geeignetere Rad  mit dabei.
Und da ich von komplett starr ( mein Favorit ) bis Fully alles im Stall habe wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Januar 2018)

Also ich kann nur die kurze Strecke kommentieren und diese kannst du problemlos mit Starrgabel fahren.
Die paar wenigen Meter Singletrail wirst Du überleben und der Rest ist auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen sowie Forststrassen...

Die lange Distanz kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Taxe4252 (30. Januar 2018)

Danke dir, falls jemand die lange kennt und ein Rad empfehlen kann....


----------



## MB-Biker (1. Februar 2018)

Ich denke, man(n) könnte auch die Lange mit einer Starrgabel fahren. Für mich war es die ideale Hardtail-Strecke. Leider wenige Trails und viel Autobahn.


----------



## pib (4. Mai 2018)

Alle Stages auf der Ritchey Challenge kannst/solltest du mit einem HT fahren. Wenn Fully, dann Racefully mit 100mm oder so. Aber selbst in Oberstdorf auf der anspruchvollsten Strecke reicht ein HT. Ich fahre derzeit alles mit meinem Trek Procaliber mit Lauffork.


----------

